
5 Ways to Optimize AJAX in Ruby on Rails - dawie
http://www.thinkvitamin.com/features/ajax/5-ways-to-optimize-ajax-in-ruby-on-rails
======
jamesbritt
General question: Should items posted to Startup News be more focused on
business than on general coding?

I realize that for many (most?) people reading this site the founders _are_
developers, but often I see things here that are right out of d-zone or
programming.reddit.com.

